# Pioneer 141FD- Same old question



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

While looking for a new amplifier I came across an opportunity to buy a Pioneer 141FD (not the best deal though) and have to act fairly quickly as there are only two left. I have seen this question posted many times with a lot of different opinions and after going back and forth I find myself still sitting on the fence without an answer.

My hesitation is that the technology is two years old and in electronics, that may as well be dog years. Panasonic has bought the Kuro technology and probably will incorporate it in their 2010 models and if all things stay the same, the price will probably be cheaper. So, my question is, do I lay out a lot of cash for the 141, look for something for less money that comes close or wait until 2010?

Bob


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Buy a Mitsubishi DLP RPTV. You can get a lot more bang for your buck.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't know what you're being offered as a deal, but if it was a good discount from the original MSRP, and was new in box, not floor model, I might jump on it.
I think that's one of the best plasmas ever made, to this day beats some of what is being produced. Panny won't put the Pio tech in unless they can do it cheaper than Pio did, rather than suffer the same fate.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

As a follow up, I just came back from looking at some Panasonics and the 65V10 would cost me $1000 less (The 141 is new and in a box). The 65V10 doesn't snap like the 141 but without showing the same material on both displays and not having them side by side makes it more of a mental comparison (and that's not the best in my case).

The Mitsubishi DLP RPTV is an interesting suggestion. There's a dealer not too far from where I looked at the 141 so I may pop in and take a look at them. Thanks for the suggestion.

Bob


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Bob_99 said:


> but without showing the same material on both displays and not having them side by side makes it more of a mental comparison (and that's not the best in my case).


and without knowing that they've both been calibrated...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bob_99 said:


> The Mitsubishi DLP RPTV is an interesting suggestion. There's a dealer not too far from where I looked at the 141 so I may pop in and take a look at them. Thanks for the suggestion.


You can usually get a 65" DLP RPTV for the cost of a 46" LCD or plasma. Personally, I don't need the TV hanging on the wall and the extra 8 or 9 inches in depth is no factor. :T


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob_99 said:


> My hesitation is that the technology is two years old and in electronics, that may as well be dog years.


The Pioneer 9G Models have deeper black levels (especially the 500M and 101FD), better color accuracy, better video processing and many more picture controls (except the 5020/6020) compared to any current Panasonic 12G. 





> Panasonic has bought the Kuro technology and probably will incorporate it in their 2010 models and if all things stay the same, the price will probably be cheaper.



I second on what Glaufman said.

The KURO technology is very expensive to implement. So you won't see much of it in the upcoming 13G Panasonic Plasmas (at least not in the lower models).


.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am going to agree, if you found a great deal on the 141, I would jump on it in a heartbeat. If money is still a factor and saving $1000 is what you are looking to do, just go with the Panasonic, but otherwise, as of right now, the Pioneer Elites are STILL among the best televisions and they are coming up on two years old now.

I've seen all the offerings out right now and while a lot of them can get close, they still don't match or exceed the image quality of the Pioneer Elite.

The reason why Pioneer got out of the business was to make their televisions at the quality that THEY wanted it at it was just not cost efficient. People these days are happy with 85-90% good, but that's not what Pioneer strived for. They wanted 100% good, but their price reflected that. Law of diminishing returns. Pioneers became a niche market and unfortunately they could not compete with the lower priced televisions without sacrificing too much quality.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Jon. I was hoping that you would chime in. 

Bob


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Also, does anyone know if you can still find a stand for 141? The salesperson seemed to indicate that you could not and strongly recommended wall mounting it. Wall mounting it would involve moving a thermostat and would factor into my decision.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

Jon Liu said:


> I am going to agree, if you found a great deal on the 141, I would jump on it in a heartbeat. If money is still a factor and saving $1000 is what you are looking to do, just go with the Panasonic, but otherwise, as of right now, the Pioneer Elites are STILL among the best televisions and they are coming up on two years old now.
> 
> I've seen all the offerings out right now and while a lot of them can get close, they still don't match or exceed the image quality of the Pioneer Elite.
> 
> The reason why Pioneer got out of the business was to make their televisions at the quality that THEY wanted it at it was just not cost efficient. People these days are happy with 85-90% good, but that's not what Pioneer strived for. They wanted 100% good, but their price reflected that. Law of diminishing returns. Pioneers became a niche market and unfortunately they could not compete with the lower priced televisions without sacrificing too much quality.



Well Said !!!

.


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob_99 said:


> *Also, does anyone know if you can still find a stand for 141?* The salesperson seemed to indicate that you could not and strongly recommended wall mounting it. Wall mounting it would involve moving a thermostat and would factor into my decision.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


Yes you can...

The official stand for the 141FD and the 600M is the KRP-TS01

Half price right now at Pioneer:

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...asmaTVs+Monitors/Accessories/ci.KRP-TS01.Kuro



.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

What about the fact that TV companies are now being subject to regulation in California. This will trickle down to all TV performance eventually if other markets adopt this green logic.

As you may or may not know, the 141FD is an energy hog, but this is one of the reasons the performance is so good. Even if Panasonic bought the technology, there may be no market for it with the energy demands and they may not adopt it.

The LED/LCD's are looking like the future, and they're not as good looking as plasma's, in my opinion.


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

Jason_Nolan said:


> What about the fact that TV companies are now being subject to regulation in California. This will trickle down to all TV performance eventually if other markets adopt this green logic.
> 
> As you may or may not know, the 141FD is an energy hog, but this is one of the reasons the performance is so good. Even if Panasonic bought the technology, there may be no market for it with the energy demands and they may not adopt it.
> 
> The LED/LCD's are looking like the future, and they're not as good looking as plasma's, in my opinion.



Panasonic introduced the 5-Lumen Tech (5 lumen per watt) on their current 12G Plasmas (improved from 2.5 L/W of previous generations). And they have been working on a 10-Lumen Tech for couple years which should be introduced soon. Hopefully soon enough.

.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

BruZZi said:


> Yes you can...
> 
> The official stand for the 141FD and the 600M is the KRP-TS01
> 
> ...


This is great news. :T
Thank you for the information.

Bob


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I definitely look forward to the 5 lumen technology and later on the 10 lumen technology!

Until then, I will continue to enjoy my Pro-151FD!


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob_99 said:


> This is great news. :T
> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Bob


You're Welcome. 

.


----------

